# مهندس اتصالات حديث التخرج



## mahmoud awd (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة وانا اعرف ان كل واحد يحب يساعد اخوة ولو بفكرة صغيرة انا مهندس اتصالات حديث التخرج ولا اجد عملا وبجد عندي ملل وتعبت من المزاكرة ايام الكلية ابحث عن عمل وبلا جوده اعمل اية في هذه الايام بس بلاش نصائح تقليدية لو سمحتوا نصائح عملي والسلام ختام


----------



## amgda (2 ديسمبر 2010)

والله يا محمود يا خويا الحال من بعضه ربنا ان شاء الله يرزقنا


----------



## المهندس مروان ماهر (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السسسسسسلام عليكم....


----------

